# Correct size O-ring



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I do not know, but here are a few of the better links to coolant issues. It might be in one of them. Look below where you found the picture. The parts should be listed there.

Cruze Cabin Odors, Sources, and Resolution Summary

FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir

Here is a bunch of others that have decent info as well:

#PI0762: Coolant Leak at Water Pump - (Jul 11, 2012)
LOW ENGINE COOLANT LEVEL WITHOUT AN EXTERNAL LEAK - N140417.

In the following thread, skip to post #7, then to read from #21 on.
Water Outlet Replacement
Link to post #7 - Powertrain Coverage
Link to post #21 - does anyone know what the torque specs are for water outlet bolts

#PI0721: Coolant Leak at Thermostat Housing to Cylinder Head - (Apr 17, 2012)
#PI0762D: Coolant Leak at Water Pump - (Aug 1, 2013)

I only did a cursory look at the following thread, but there at least some good tidbits here.
LOW ENGINE COOLANT LEVEL WITHOUT AN EXTERNAL LEAK - N140417


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I do appreciate the effort but I checked those threads high and low and found nothing. Thought I'd ask as a last resort. Not much you can do when you are a victim of "turboless syndrome" lol. Not much input is available on these forums for the entry level non turbo versions of cars. Funny thing is this model has sold millions, so you mean to tell me out of all of those cars no one has faced this issue before? I'm all for using forums for the purpose of modding and upgrading a turbo car, but where does re average joe go who just wants his car running correctly so he can get to and from work etc?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you checked with your dealership parts department?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Snappa said:


> I do appreciate the effort but I checked those threads high and low and found nothing. Thought I'd ask as a last resort. Not much you can do when you are a victim of "turboless syndrome" lol. Not much input is available on these forums for the entry level non turbo versions of cars. Funny thing is this model has sold millions, so you mean to tell me out of all of those cars no one has faced this issue before? I'm all for using forums for the purpose of modding and upgrading a turbo car, but where does re average joe go who just wants his car running correctly so he can get to and from work etc?


Did you ever find this and what happened?


----------

